# Climber/bucket truck operator wanted in Traverse City MI



## TomSawyer (Apr 13, 2008)

We are a small outfit near Traverse City MI, and we need an experienced climber / bucket truck man. You might say I need a jack of all trades. Shoot me an email if you are interested.


----------



## Tree Dr. (Apr 13, 2008)

*Mi. Job*

Hi,
I am an Isa certified arborist,climber and tree trimmer. I live in Colorado but my wife is from Mi. and says we should move back.
How much does it pay? What is the job description? 
Thanks Gabe


----------



## TomSawyer (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Traverse market*

is pretty slow right now. I am looking to start a guy at $15 an hour, part time. Sorry that I can't offer more, but we are still building the business, and I have a good feeling about this year!


----------



## lxt (Apr 23, 2008)

$15 hr..........WOW!! not to be rude but you`re gonna get unskilled & reckless for that kinda cash!! No one worth anything is gonna apply for that position.

alot of groundies are making close to that!!

LXT.......


----------



## TomSawyer (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone else in northern Michigan want to pitch in on this? The going rate for skilled trades up here is $15. I would love to pay more, provide health care, etc, but I don't think this market can support it. I would love to hear other opinions. Yeah, I know that in Boston, San Diego, Phoenix, Dallas, and other boomtowns 15 bucks would be an insult, but this is Northern Michigan.

Comments?


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 24, 2008)

*i have worked up there.*

it was years ago and we were making more than that in no brainer construction.in Alpina or Clare i could see it maybe but not Traverse City.


----------

